# Old Single Stage Press



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have had an old single stage press laying around for a while and wondered if anyone here knew any history on it.

It has CH with the H inside the C on the side and 205 cast into the side. It is a massive black single state press. It has a lyman stamped ram (possibly upgrade or update).

Is this an old CH Tool press? With a Lyman ram upgrade to make it fit standard shell holders?

Pictures aren't seeming to work for me, but I will keep trying.

I picked this up at a rummage sale for $2 several years ago, but never had a real use for it as I have a RCBS JR3 and a Lee Classic Cast Press already on the bench.

Might set it up just for the heck of it for reforming brass as the thing is a tank, but so is the Lee Classic Cast Press.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Nobody?


----------



## mcat7 (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm new here and this subject is very old, but for a change I can contribute some information.
The outfit you are looking for is http://www.ch4d.com/
They make the excellent heavy duty reloading presses and are still in business.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

That is the new company's website. This is a very old press. I believe CH and another company combined in the past to form ch tool and die now. I was looking to see if anyone had any idea of the age/history, and if it was worth a crap.


----------

